# Nock / D-loop height



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

*What bow*

It depends on the bow. With my Hoyt my nocking point is 90 degrees with the arrow, and the arrow is center of the berger hole or a little over depending on the rest I am using. With a single cam bow I set the arrow center of the berger and start 1/8" high on the nocking point, then paper tune at short distance then walk back tune.


----------



## helixarcher89 (Jul 18, 2008)

superdean00 said:


> It depends on the bow. With my Hoyt my nocking point is 90 degrees with the arrow, and the arrow is center of the berger hole or a little over depending on the rest I am using. With a single cam bow I set the arrow center of the berger and start 1/8" high on the nocking point, then paper tune at short distance then walk back tune.



Yea.. that's right.. I also do the above..hehex..


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

If you are a hunter , you can also start as said by the 2 archers above but instaed of using paper take 2 identical arrows and same weight fps and bhs. Shoot these at 20 or 30 yards and fine tune your nock position on the string until all your arrows hit the same height.


----------



## huntnFiend (Feb 17, 2009)

I am sorry to hijack this thread but what if you are breaking in a string and don't put the d loop on until you have it broke in and paper tuned. Will shooting with the d loop paper tune differently than shooting off of the string?


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

*New string*

When I change strings I put a d loop on and just shoot a 100 or so times, not really worried about how great it shoots. You should be able to get some what close by eye. After the string is shot in I have an idea of what changes need to be made then I can start tuning. I always serve in my nocking point, top and bottom, and tie a d loop on. If I need to move my nocking point I redo it all over again. I enjoy working on bows so it's not a big deal for me to retie everything once or twice.


----------

